# Java Client Zugriff auf phpMyadmin MySql Datenbank



## Dennis123 (22. September 2009)

Hallo

ich habe beim Webhoster Alfahosting eine MySql Datenbank die ich über phpMyAdmin oder über ein php Skript, dass auf den Server liegt, zugreifen kann. Ein externer Zugriff ist leider nicht möglich.

Jetzt möchte ich gerne über einen Java Client auf diese Datenbank zugreifen.

Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich ein PHP-Skript (evtl. PHP Webservice) schreibe das auf die Datenbank (lokal) zugreift. Jetzt wollte ich gerne per Java (später J2ME) auf das PHP Skript zugreifen und ausführen um damit die Verbindung zur Datenbank herzustellen. Ist so ewas möglich?

Wenn ja, dann wäre ich über Links / Tipps / Tutorials dankbar.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Xandro (22. September 2009)

Moin,

ja, das Ganze ist problemlos umsetzbar und google hat auch sofort ein recht verständliches Tutorial ausgespuckt:
http://www.developers-guide.net/forums/3291,java-wie-man-aus-java-mit-einem-php-script-kommuniziert

Viel Erfolg dabei,
Xan


----------



## Oliver Gierke (22. September 2009)

Also IMHO braucht man sich nicht wie in dem verlinkten Beitrag so einen Abbrechen (zumindest in einer SE Umgebung)... Commons HttpClient ist hier wohl die Lib der Wahl. anonsten ist das eine Frage der Gestaltung der serverseitigen HTTP Schnittstelle, spring: welche URL gibt was zurück (semantisch) und wie schaut das Austauschdatenformat aus. IMHO ist man gut beraten sich bei eben dieser URL Gestaltung an REST Prinzipien (URLs als unique identifier, keine Verben in der URL, Modellierung von Resourcen, das Nutzen von HTTP Methoden (POST, PUT, GET, DELETE) in deren Semantik) zu halten.

Beim Datenformat kommt es halt arg drauf an, was da über die Leitung geht. XML ist vermutlich etwas schwer für einen so beschränkten Client (J2ME), JSON ist da wohl eher etwas, was man sich anschauen kann.

REINHAUN!


----------

